# How high is too high?



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

For the table I want to build, I was planning on a 42" inch high work surface for more comfort and less bending, but now I am actually thinking 48" would be nice also. Does that seem a bit high? I have used a small router table at about that height before and liked it. Besides large, heavy boards, is there any reason to think that is just too high? I am planning to have infeed and outfeed support for larger pieces.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Duane, beyond the physics aspects, I'd consider leaving the table low enough that you can get your eyes directly over the center of the table to eliminate parallax when doing precision marking. For example, if you were 6' tall or less, your table is 4' high and 3' wide, you'd have trouble accurately transferring a measurement from a scale to the work piece at the center of the table.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

If you build it 48" high, will you be able to work on projects without needing a stepstool?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm 6'2" and my last table was 36" high and it felt pretty good. I have had two bench top models that I've used on the tail gate of a 4x4 truck or on top of a bench and that was okay for small pieces.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Mine is wrist height and is perfect. I read it somewhere and it served me well.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like 42" because of a vertebrae problem...
I'm 6'4'' and very short legs...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> I like 42" because of a vertebrae problem...
> I'm 6'4'' and very short legs...



at 6'4", there is NO such thing as short legs :no:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> at 6'4", there is NO such thing as short legs :no:


30'' inseam...


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

Duane, nobody can tell you what's right for you, except you. If it feels right, go with it. If you start with the taller table, and don't like it, cut the legs off a bit. Or start with adjustable legs. In the end, it's your comfort, your decision.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

It seems to me there is a thread buried in our forum that discusses RT height in-depth. Most posters used 36". (most people are under 6'). The thread also discussed the optimal position anatomically. I think it concluded above waist but low enough that downward and lateral pressure can be applied without fatigue. In short what works for you


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, I was wondeing if there would be any safety issues. 48" is closer to my eyes and head. 

I am about 6'1. I used to be taller, about 6'3", but I have shrank! The last router table I had was a portable, about a foot in rise from any surface it sat on, and I used it on top of 36" sawhorses. I thought at first it was too high but it proved to be very comfortable. However, most work I did on it involved light weight boards, either long but skinny, or shorter and not overly broad, and also some smaller, irregular pieces against a bearing bit. Never any plywood panels, or otherwise. 

Hmm.....now I have just rethought this design, because I do plan to raise some panels this time around so maybe it ought to be lower. I still feel that 42" is good though, it's only 6 more inches over standard, and honestly I find 36" work surfaces to be uncomfortable. On a work bench, I always seem to be elevating smaller projects on top of boards, boxes, and any other thing I find laying around just to gain a little more height, depending on what I am doing. 

I think it is due to the beginnings of my health declining. I am only 41, but I do not feel good for my age, and my eyesight is not what it was just 5 years ago. I got new glasses two months back and they confirmed my suspicions then. I have always been farsighted, but now that is beginning to reverse. My vision had began to get fuzzy even with my glasses so I knew it was worse. My joints in my legs and arms are in a constant state of dull ache. My hands don't like to grip well on small objects (a big reason I chose the DeWALT router for the ring adjustment over the Bosch with a knob adjustment, the ring is wider to grip and easier on me). This stiffness makes it harder to bend down to work and especially to adjust router height, so I thought a high surface would be nice. I may do a hinged top on my table for adjustments. Most of what I do on a table I can just eyeball the bit height. I like removing the bearing from a roundover bit to create a beaded edge, and I simply just eyeball the relation of the bit to table surface to set my reveal, and also the same with the bit to fence. I can do that easier with the table raised up.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

36" would be the lowest for you, 42"
Is probably still in the comfort range as long as it is still around the same height as your elbows. Much above them could become uncomfortable after a while. 

About your health: have you ever had your blood tested for inflammation? Some of what you described could be attributed to high levels of it. I've been taking Arthrotec when I get gout but it also makes my joints feel better. However, on a steady basis it's not good for you. My inflammation levels are rising it seems and I will probably start taking allopurinol (sp?) which is supposed to help control it. Just some possibilities for you.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

For me its about leverage, and luckily my hip bone, bench top and TS top are all at the same height. I don't do a lot of carving, inlay routing or string, but when I do I get the best push/pressure control and view. Sometimes I use my small step stool as a chair to get low but in general when my back acts up I take a break, it's not like I'm under the constraint of a production run.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> 30'' inseam...


youre right, 6ft 4 and a 30" inseam, you got short legs.
My boy is 6ft 6" and takes the same jeans size as me, and I'm 4" shorter. but you win that contest.:nerd:0


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

And I thought my 30" inseam was short at 6' 1"!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

sunnybob said:


> youre right, 6ft 4 and a 30" inseam, you got short legs.
> My boy is 6ft 6" and takes the same jeans size as me, and I'm 4" shorter. but you win that contest.:nerd:0


Yes Stick is an anomaly , but we all new that 

Duane I think the old thread said something about having your elbows touch the top of the router table when your forearm is horizontal while standing . So I agree there probably is a different height for every individual where it's the most ergonomically correct .

Your first idea kinda scared me as it seems like a bit much . If a panel bit exploded at that height I'd hate to see the outcome :fie:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick wins...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> Well, I was wondeing if there would be any safety issues. 48" is closer to my eyes and head.
> 
> I am about 6'1. I used to be taller, about 6'3", but I have shrank! The last router table I had was a portable, about a foot in rise from any surface it sat on, and I used it on top of 36" sawhorses. I thought at first it was too high but it proved to be very comfortable. However, most work I did on it involved light weight boards, either long but skinny, or shorter and not overly broad, and also some smaller, irregular pieces against a bearing bit. Never any plywood panels, or otherwise.
> 
> ...


----------



## D1schram (Feb 9, 2015)

I am 6'2" and the 42" height is just right for layout and general repair work in my shop. Try a couple of cardboard boxes at that height and see if that's good for you.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Depends on what makes you comfortable. I am 6' and my tabletop is 40" off the ground so I do not have to bend as much. It used to be the standard 36" of cabinets.

So, my general rule is no higher than your belly button. Kinda works for everyone, no matter how tall you are or if your inseam is a freak of nature.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Ergonomically, I'd guess that having the table height just slightly below your bent elbow would be good. Any higher and you have to lift your upper arms outward, which would make it a little harder to control small pieces. Have someone measure just below your elbows while you stand up with your arms bent at the elbow. I would want to lean forward slightly to rest my weight on my elbows. Too much higher and i think you might have a few problems maneuvering raised panels, particularly if you are doing them vertically. Did some early ergonomics on computer workstations, and this slightly below elbow level turned out to be most comfortable.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

waynecochran said:


> And I thought my 30" inseam was short at 6' 1"!!!


w/ so much upper body length shirts and coats that fit well are a real chore to find..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm kind of used to bowing around here...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Something to think about. There is a relationship between your table height and it's width. As you are pushing a workpiece across the table, you will need to lean over it a bit. The wider your the table, the farther you will have to lean. Taller tables will make you have to lean more as well. 

Also, think about using your table for other tasks. I built my table to 36" because that's the height of my table saw and I sometimes use it sort as an infeed table for ripping long boards. I plan on building a miter saw station that would have the deck at 36" as well so I could use my RT (and TS) for support long boards there as well. If I didn't have a track saw, I'd also use it for supporting sheet goods.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

+bazillion!! (now my thumbs hurt...)


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> 36" would be the lowest for you, 42"
> Is probably still in the comfort range as long as it is still around the same height as your elbows. Much above them could become uncomfortable after a while.
> 
> About your health: have you ever had your blood tested for inflammation? Some of what you described could be attributed to high levels of it. I've been taking Arthrotec when I get gout but it also makes my joints feel better. However, on a steady basis it's not good for you. My inflammation levels are rising it seems and I will probably start taking allopurinol (sp?) which is supposed to help control it. Just some possibilities for you.


I haven't had anything checked yet. I have attributed it to my weight, about 285, and also my wife says eating too much sugar can cause achy joints as well. I admit when I get off the sugar I do better, but even then it is still hard to get up and down out of the floor when I get down for any reason. Even knealing down on one knee is painful, and I can just barely get up again. Yet, I can climb a ladder and walk all over a roof on a house as easily as ever. Anything that keeps me in an upright position is no trouble, but bending and knealing is hard, and squatting is impossible. It hurts all the way down and then takes days to stop. My knees and ankles are in bad shape.


----------



## rayschimpf (Sep 30, 2009)

I have several of my tables and benches adjustable most of them I have made a block that fits under the legs that way I can just lift one end and place the riser under the legs and go to the other end and lift that side. I keep most of my benches and saws at 40 inches it works best for me and I can use one table as a support feed for another machine. But you right when routing especially small pieces I like it raised about 4 more inches. Why does everything have to be fixed? I have a friend who likes to carve but because of his age he prefers to sit so his carving table is short about 32 inches it works for him.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I believe my table comes in somewhere in the 40s too. Big mistake making it too short. I also have a lift with two working positions. Vertical and horizontal. The taller table is required so the mortising position isn't at your knees.

I also like a narrow but long top and will be show casing one in the near future.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Exactly*



DesertRatTom said:


> Ergonomically, I'd guess that having the table height just slightly below your bent elbow would be good. Any higher and you have to lift your upper arms outward, which would make it a little harder to control small pieces. Have someone measure just below your elbows while you stand up with your arms bent at the elbow. I would want to lean forward slightly to rest my weight on my elbows. Too much higher and i think you might have a few problems maneuvering raised panels, particularly if you are doing them vertically. Did some early ergonomics on computer workstations, and this slightly below elbow level turned out to be most comfortable.


I use the bent elbow method too. 90% of the work done on a router table is set up. There really isn't much time spent in running the parts through. I don't see a real need for a wide table either. 

Al


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Keith Hodges said:


> Duane, nobody can tell you what's right for you, except you. If it feels right, go with it. If you start with the taller table, and don't like it, cut the legs off a bit. Or start with adjustable legs. In the end, it's your comfort, your decision.


Just make sure you cut all four legs.


----------



## kauila (May 17, 2015)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> I think it is due to the beginnings of my health declining. I am only 41, but I do not feel good for my age, and my eyesight is not what it was just 5 years ago. I got new glasses two months back and they confirmed my suspicions then. I have always been farsighted, but now that is beginning to reverse. My vision had began to get fuzzy even with my glasses so I knew it was worse. My joints in my legs and arms are in a constant state of dull ache. My hands don't like to grip well on small objects...





Duane Bledsoe said:


> I haven't had anything checked yet. I have attributed it to my weight, about 285, and also my wife says eating too much sugar can cause achy joints as well. I admit when I get off the sugar I do better, but even then it is still hard to get up and down out of the floor when I get down for any reason.


Your wife is probably right about sugar being a possible cause. I started to have serious problems with my hands as you described and it pretty much disappeared after I stopped eating most carbs and especially sugar. It takes a while to get better in the same way it took to get the problem. It could be the beginnings of what they call pre-type 2 diabetes. If the bottom of your feet is starting to get a little numb or even painful, that is a possible symptom also. Cataracts of the eye are another possible symptom which I had to get operated on.
If I start eating too much sugar now, my previous arthritis begins to come back until I avoid all sugars again.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kauila said:


> Your wife is probably right about sugar being a possible cause. I started to have serious problems with my hands as you described and it pretty much disappeared after I stopped eating most carbs and especially sugar. It takes a while to get better in the same way it took to get the problem. It could be the beginnings of what they call pre-type 2 diabetes. If the bottom of your feet is starting to get a little numb or even painful, that is a possible symptom also. Cataracts of the eye are another possible symptom which I had to get operated on.
> If I start eating too much sugar now, my previous arthritis begins to come back until I avoid all sugars again.


Well I started eating fruit and my problems compounded as I'm up another 20 .
My chiropractor tells me that sugar is sugar so stay away from fruit as your body turns it into sugar ? He's telling me to eat protein and fat so I'm going to try that 

But I do have a habit of eating a chocolate bar a day so that isn't helping , or the Oreo blizzards at DQ . I have a ridiculous amount of arthritis for my age so maybe trying to reduce anything that involves sugar may help if that's been proven as a cause .
He's telling me that potatoes are no good either . Dang as I like mashed potatoes on thanksgiving


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> I haven't had anything checked yet. I have attributed it to my weight, about 285, and also my wife says eating too much sugar can cause achy joints as well. I admit when I get off the sugar I do better, but even then it is still hard to get up and down out of the floor when I get down for any reason. Even knealing down on one knee is painful, and I can just barely get up again. Yet, I can climb a ladder and walk all over a roof on a house as easily as ever. Anything that keeps me in an upright position is no trouble, but bending and knealing is hard, and squatting is impossible. It hurts all the way down and then takes days to stop. My knees and ankles are in bad shape.


I'm also big, around 300+. Sugar is one of the things that give me gout. The worst for me is almonds and possibly some other tree nuts. Too much protein and not enough water are also factors. I've already had one knee replacement and thinking about the other one soon. I identify with most of what you said but delayed 10 years, give or take. Losing weight would help both of us but easier said that done. Sugars promote inflammation and carbs are broken down by enzymes into sugars. 

There is a farmer here where I'm working that I knew from about 8 years ago who had similar symptoms to us who was getting so bad he was starting to have trouble just walking (late 40s at the time I would guess). I didn't think he would last 5 more years. I saw him last year and he was looking pretty good. He told me his problem was inflammation and stress. He farms about 9000 acres so not hard to imagine the stress in that. He has learned to deal with his stress better and has been taking an ounce or so of organic cider vinegar. By looking at him I have to concede the possibility that it may work. Anyway, more info to consider.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Kauila.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Charles your killing me . I bought some almonds to help me make it to lunch during work when I start going glucemic, and now there bad for you . This is hopeless !


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Sorry Duane I should start a new thread regarding health issues . Don't know how the height of a router table went this direction lol


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I'm also big, around 300+. Sugar is one of the things that give me gout.


raw salt and mushrooms aren't do you any favors either...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

everything in moderation Rick...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> everything in moderation Rick...


That's what my last girlfriend said


----------



## kauila (May 17, 2015)

As far as the table height goes, I agree with those who say that up to 42" should work for some. I'm comfortable with about 40" for my setup. I'm about 6'-1" though I was about an inch taller when younger. 

Off-subject again......


RainMan1 said:


> Well I started eating fruit and my problems compounded as I'm up another 20 .
> My chiropractor tells me that sugar is sugar so stay away from fruit as your body turns it into sugar ? He's telling me to eat protein and fat so I'm going to try that
> 
> But I do have a habit of eating a chocolate bar a day so that isn't helping , or the Oreo blizzards at DQ . I have a ridiculous amount of arthritis for my age so maybe trying to reduce anything that involves sugar may help if that's been proven as a cause .
> He's telling me that potatoes are no good either . Dang as I like mashed potatoes on thanksgiving


I did what your chiropractor says and it works. The first few weeks are difficult until your body learns to switch over to getting most of its energy from fats etc. I cheated by occassionally eating (a lot of)aged cheese in the beginning which helped me get over the always-hungry feeling at first. After about two or three weeks, I found the new diet satisfying. The pounds dropped off no matter how much of the meat, fish, and fat etc I would eat. I went from 215 lbs down to 185 lbs in less than three months and it has not been a problem staying there. You also get stronger and feel younger. It gets to the point where you forget about your body's problem. You cheat with the sugary stuff and your body then reminds you to get back to the protein and fats.


----------



## kauila (May 17, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Welcome to the forum Kauila.


Thank you!

I came across this forum while trying to find the instruction manual for a 2401 Keller dovetail jig I bought on ebay. I am glad I found this site.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Duane, 3-5" below your elbow is about as good as it gets. This allows for very good mobility without causing any strain on your back. You can test this out by placing boxes on your work bench until you find the most comfortable height for you.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote: 
Originally Posted by Mike 
"Duane, 3-5" below your elbow is about as good as it gets. This allows for very good mobility without causing any strain on your back. You can test this out by placing boxes on your work bench until you find the most comfortable height for you".

+1.
Sid


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

paduke said:


> It seems to me there is a thread buried in our forum that discusses RT height in-depth. Most posters used 36". (most people are under 6'). The thread also discussed the optimal position anatomically. I think it concluded above waist but low enough that downward and lateral pressure can be applied without fatigue. In short what works for you


Here's one old discussion, I don't know if it's the one you were thinking of Bill:
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/35665-ideal-router-table-height.html


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> I like 42" because of a vertebrae problem...
> I'm 6'4'' and very short legs...


I bet your legs reach the floor so how can you say they are to short?
Allen:wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

firstmuller said:


> I bet your legs reach the floor so how can you say they are to short?
> Allen:wink:


jewels drag...


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> jewels drag...


Ouch!
Allen


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

firstmuller said:


> Ouch!
> Allen


exactly...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Too much information...lmao


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Hilarious!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Marty is the only forum member who sweeps as he goes. :jester:


----------



## ngk20000 (Jan 3, 2011)

Go with adjustable legs. Optimum height of workbench depends on size/height of project.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Sigh......if only Stick had adjustible legs.  Maybe we ought to change the name of this thread to how low is too low.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

could wear platforms...
but they just ain't me...


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

In reference to an earlier post, I measured my elbow height, and it is about 47 inches. No wonder I find a 42" work surface so nice. Thanks you all for the lesson in shop ergonomics.


----------

